
How Google took on China–and lost - malshe
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612601/how-google-took-on-china-and-lost/
======
mtgx
Or maybe the real losers are all the American companies that agreed to create
"joint ventures" with Chinese companies getting 51% control of the venture and
100% of the American company's IP. All of these companies are a few years away
from having several Chinese competitors pop-up overnight with their own
technology and drastically undercutting them on price.

Google should consider itself lucky for "losing China", but not giving Baidu
the opportunity to create a competitive global search engine with similar
indexing and ranking technology.

~~~
malshe
I tend to agree with this point of view. Bullet train is a great example of
this -
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748704814204575507...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748704814204575507353221141616)

